# Looking for good 12 gauge shotgun



## swally09 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a good 12 gauge shotgun from someone that lives in North West Ohio, or can deliver a gun to Findlay Ohio. I can travel a small distance to pick up as well. Email me at SWally09 @ Hotmail.com if you have any guns you're wanting to sell. Thank you


----------



## swally09 (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking for something like a semi auto or a pump


----------



## swally09 (Sep 6, 2009)

Also i do not want to pay more then 300 dollars for a shotgun, because i will not be using it that often


----------



## swally09 (Sep 6, 2009)

I needed the post to post my email legitly. Email me at [email protected] if you have 12 gauge shotguns for sale. Thanks


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

If you have a wallyworld or Dick's nearby you should check them out. Dick's usually has Mossberg 500's with an additional slug barrel for abour 250$.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Im gunna have to check them Mosbergs out next time im out by the mall..


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Dicks usally has the Mossburgs on sale this time of year for 250 and thats the combo.


----------

